

Microsoft throws a party and Hacker News doesn't care - joshuaellinger

Microsoft&#x27;s BUILD conference is in SF this year.  Venturebeat and Techcrunch are covering it but HN barely notices.  Are they just irrelevant to most readers?
======
ScottWhigham
For me, it's a matter of confusion. What does BUILD offer that TechEd doesn't?
Or that I wouldn't learn in one of the 30+ other conferences that MSFT puts
on? Their website is so ambiguous -
[http://channel9.msdn.com/events/build/2013?Media=true&wt.mc_...](http://channel9.msdn.com/events/build/2013?Media=true&wt.mc_id=build_hp)

"At Build, we'll share updates and talk about what's next for Windows, Windows
Server, Windows Azure, Visual Studio, and more. Build is the path to creating
and implementing your great ideas, and then differentiating them in the
market. Join us for three days of immersive presentations delivered by the
engineers behind our products and services, while networking with thousands of
other developers getting the first look at what's next."

If you contrast that with TechEd's main points, I just don't see much
difference:

[http://northamerica.msteched.com/#fbid=c1XGcXlXIYy](http://northamerica.msteched.com/#fbid=c1XGcXlXIYy)

"Learn about the future of Microsoft’s products, solutions and services
directly from the leaders with news, announcements, and demos. Connect with
Microsoft and industry thought leaders, and fellow attendees that share your
technology interests and business challenges. Plan the features and
architecture to support your product and business goals and to prepare your
skills for the future. Attend technical sessions delivered by Microsoft
engineers and industry experts"

------
hkarthik
I think many of the HN readers just don't use Windows. I personally stopped
using it for anything but PC gaming about 3 years ago.

This may be changing with Azure, but it feels like Windows is still the
minimum bar needed to gain entry into the Microsoft ecosystem.

------
anorborg
I have been primarily a Microsoft developer of over 10 years. They have
delivered some great stuff...and not so great stuff. I understand the
communities trepidation to give any validity to their efforts, but as a result
they miss out on some interesting products and features.

------
Avalaxy
I agree with the OP. Fantastic new features being introduced by Microsoft,
features that iOS and Android dont have, but what does HN talk about? iOS 7
-_-

I'm sorry, but this is just getting a bit annoying. At least TRY not to be
biased.

~~~
27182818284
Reputation has inertia. Microsoft did a bad job in mobile and desktop for so
long that it has a lot of inertia for being dismissed.

------
georgebonnr
To answer your question directly, probably. Or not irrelevant, but just
slightly less relevant.

------
ricardobeat
If something interesting comes out of it will certainly appear here.

